# Need a harness solution my dog can't slip out of



## emilyh (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi there! I've posted about my new rescue dog on here before -a 6 year old Shepherd mix, 40lbs- with some major fear and insecurity issues. We've been following posts on here and working with a trainer and have seen a massive improvement in his confidence and overall behavior! 

But we still have some problems. and when he gets scared, he gets really really scared, immediately bucking back and slipping his lead! 
In the 2 months we've had him, he's slipped his harness 5 or 6 times, and taken off into the woods behind our building. Luckily, the world is scarier than I am, and he comes back to me within 5 minutes, but this is still HORRIBLE. For obvious reasons, this really needs to stop happening (any number of terrible things could happen). We are working on the fear issues, but in the mean time I need a harness/collar/lead solution that he can't escape.

We've tried 3 different things. The first harness was an over the head, buckle around the body type. Slipped. The second was a step in, buckle over the shoulders. Slipped. And yesterday I bought a Martingale (i think?) collar that tightens slightly when the dog pulls (per suggestion at the pet store for dogs that slip easily). So far so good, but its only been one day, and the very very first collar we had on him slipped without him trying. I'm really scared he'll get out of this one too.

Does anyone know any good solutions?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

It might be worth you having a look at the Ruffwear Webmaster or other harnesses that have an extra waist strap. 

As long as your boy has a defined waist it should be possible to adjust a waist strap harness so it's virtually impossible for him to slip.

We have a harness houdini and the only thing we've found that she literally cannot get out of is the Webmaster.


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I use a halti harness with Finley (not to be confused with the head collar). It attaches to the collar so if he ever slipped the harness (he hasn't thus far), he'd still be secure.


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

My dogs have Xtra Dog Harness. Amber is always slipping out of harnesses, but because this one has a ring at their front/chest and another on their back if you use a double ended lead then they would be less likely to manage to slip out of. 

Alternatively, get a double ended lead and attach one end to the collar (just for back up, not to necessarily use) and one to the harness. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I use a CosyDog harness on my lurcher. He has never backed out of it.

You could attach a short line from harness to collar as a back-up so if he backs out of one he is still attached to the other.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I use Perfect Fit harnesses - they come in 3 parts so you can make your own. I have seen dogs still slip out of them, but that's because the owners haven't bought the 'perfect' fit - they've just bought size based on their dogs measurements and then not made any adjustments. It's best if you can get to a dog show and have the staff fit them, but otherwise they will send parts back and forth until you get it. 

Otherwise as suggested collar and harness fittings are essential.

I've not had a dog slip out of a properly fitted Martingale, but as with the harnesses above, it's all about the fit. And I'd worry a dog that terrified would be more panicked by the tightening effect and fight harder.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If anyone is in Essex and looking for equipment for their dog .............

A REMINDER that the Greyhound Walk show is on today at Great Notley Country Park in Braintree and there will be lots of stalls there selling........... 

HARNESSES.............LEADS...................COLLARS...............ETC 

You can try on and get a PERFECT fit !

AND you will be contributing to the work of Greyhound and Lurcher rescues!


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

I have an Xtra dog fleece harness with two attachments. . Also a Julius K9 with other end of double ended lead attached to collar. Indi-dog make a houdini harness and houdini super. I have just got a martingale collar but would never use that as the main method of walking my boy, it's a back up. Its just he has a narrow head so flat collars feel too tight for all day wear about the house. Things are so much better I don't always have collar to lead. He has never backed out of these two harnesses. ​


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`ve tried 2 different kinds and the dog slipped them - once on a rail station platform - so I`ll never trust them again. Use a double ended lead and flat collar with whatever you choose for safety`s sake.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emilyh said:


> Hi there! I've posted about my new rescue dog on here before -a 6 year old Shepherd mix, 40lbs- with some major fear and insecurity issues. We've been following posts on here and working with a trainer and have seen a massive improvement in his confidence and overall behavior!
> 
> But we still have some problems. and when he gets scared, he gets really really scared, immediately bucking back and slipping his lead!
> In the 2 months we've had him, he's slipped his harness 5 or 6 times, and taken off into the woods behind our building. Luckily, the world is scarier than I am, and he comes back to me within 5 minutes, but this is still HORRIBLE. For obvious reasons, this really needs to stop happening (any number of terrible things could happen). We are working on the fear issues, but in the mean time I need a harness/collar/lead solution that he can't escape.
> ...


SASS do made to Measure harnesses, various types of collars and leads. They do a walking tracking harness and also an H Back sledding harness. The H back can be fitted with an optional Belly strap to prevent the dog backing out of the harness.

SASS may be your best bet you can contact them explain the problem you are having and no doubt they will possibly be able to offer you a safe solution and come up with something. They are always very helpful. As Siberians are escapologists if they don't know a possible solution I doubt if anyone could come up with one. All the harnesses are hand made, so they may even be able to come up with extra security attachments even. Contact details are on the website.

H Back Sledding Harness | SASS Dog Equipment


----------



## emilyh (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses! I'll see if I can bring him to the pet store and get his martingale collar fitted correctly, and get a double ended lead and some other type of harness. 
Thank you!


----------



## LisaFlynn (Jan 11, 2014)

My product Harness Lead is an escape proof Harness. You can see it here at Harness Lead - Home


----------

